#   >   -  ! >   >           !!!
* !

     -,      " "



 ""

*
*__________________________________________________ _____
  .

    , , 

************************************************** ************************************************** *************
: .    42 (.. )
_______________________________________

 -   89219985291*

----------

123

----------


## Ksenia36

:020:

----------


## Kondr



----------


## Kondr

22.04  12.00     


   ! 

                 ,     -    .
  ,   ,   ,           .

      .     -  ?
             .   -          .

----------


## Kondr

23.04   12.00  



       ,      .      . 



        .          . 

      , ,              ,     .

----------


## Kondr

29.04  12.00     (5+)

----------


## Kondr

30.04   12.00  (6+) - ""




                ,           . ,   ,          ,     ,   .      1981  20 ,             ,    .  ,        ,  -,    ,      ... ,    4  ,   ,            . ,   - ,    :    ,   -  ,

----------


## Kondr

! 




 6   " " 



7   "    "

     . (6+)













      .             .  . .  .  .        .         ,          .       ,   -,              .

----------

)

----------

